# Hello from a newbie. Any help greatly appreciated!



## Matt777 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,

So myself and my better half have always enjoyed coffee. A few years ago we thought we'd treat ourselves to a Nespresso machine. In fairness, it has been a great introduction to home coffee and very difficult to knock for the price. Anyway a couple of years down the line and we are using the Nespresso less and less and favouring heading out for a proper coffee shop coffee. I have now decided to upgrade to a 'bean to cup' machine in search of a better quality home coffee. A quick search on the internet, and I stumble on The Sage Oracle...done. Just before putting my card details in and completing my order I made the mistake (!) of discovering this site. Wow, I had no idea whatsoever just how complex producing the perfect coffee could be. Having now spent most of the day reading the forums, I've cancelled the Oracle order.

This is where I'm desperate for some help please. As a result of my research I'm now looking to purchase the La Spaziale S1 mini Vivaldi II ( grinder TBC ). Please can you tell me if this is a ridiculous idea for two people of our very limited experience. Between the two of us we drink four cups of coffee a day, normally a cappuccino or latte but occasionally the odd espresso. Like many others, with two young kids life is busy in our house; however we are both prepared to invest some time in learning how to use the machine properly. The Oracle was around £1500 so I'm setting the budget here, ideally no more.

As I mentioned before, despite my reading up, I do still feel like I'm scratching the surface into the world of coffee so if you think my current plan is daft or you have some better suggestions I would be hugely grateful of your input.

Many thanks,


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Are there any introductory classes on espresso-making where you live? That might be a good starting point. Then you can see first hand what all is involved, and decide if it suits your lifestyle & available time. (You will be spending a lot of money if you do decide to go down the espresso rabbit hole, so it's good to take your time & do lots of research before plunging in.?)


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi there,

I'll try to keep this short and to the point; needless to say this just an opinion.

The machine you're aiming for is probably not worth 1500 pounds for what it offers. If it is just a visual preference though, the way it looks, then by all means, you can do much worse.

Regarding investing the time, just know that you are in for a long and complicated journey. You will end up pulling outstanding shots, but not before pulling sour, bitter, burned etc and scratching your head on why!

My advice would be to first spend a little time and educate yourself on what's coming, then buy a proper grinder, then the espresso machine of your choice, find fresh roasted beans locally and burn through 10-20kg to train yourself.

Enjoy the journey, hope I didn't put you off.


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

Matt777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So myself and my better half have always enjoyed coffee. A few years ago we thought we'd treat ourselves to a Nespresso machine. In fairness, it has been a great introduction to home coffee and very difficult to knock for the price. Anyway a couple of years down the line and we are using the Nespresso less and less and favouring heading out for a proper coffee shop coffee. I have now decided to upgrade to a 'bean to cup' machine in search of a better quality home coffee. A quick search on the internet, and I stumble on The Sage Oracle...done. Just before putting my card details in and completing my order I made the mistake (!) of discovering this site. Wow, I had no idea whatsoever just how complex producing the perfect coffee could be. Having now spent most of the day reading the forums, I've cancelled the Oracle order.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a great plan! I'm looking to upgrade from my ROK to a La Spaz, did you get it in the end?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

@*camphoto88 La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi is a great machine*


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Hello Matt and welcome


----------

